# IR codes for Pansat 2700



## guntfighter (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone know where to find IR codes for a Pansat 2700 ? 
My tivo is a HDR112.

-Thanks


----------



## Snafoo (May 28, 2005)

al7bar.tk


----------

